# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Καταγραφικο turbo x

## ospithas

Παιδια καλησπερα. Ψαχνω να αγορασω ενα καταγραφικο 8 καναλιων αλλα με τεσσερις καμερες. Εχω χασει τη μπαλα. Εχει κανεις γνωμη για το καταγραφικο του πλαισιου turbo x? η καποιο καταστημα που να μπορω να παω να με ενημερωσουν;

----------


## gRooV

Καλησπέρα,
κοίτα αυτό για οικονομικό
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3218552/Anga-AGE-2208L.html

αλλά και αυτό όπου είναι ποιοτικότερο
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3731494/Hikv...208HVI-SV.html

τι βοήθεια θες?

----------


## ospithas

> Καλησπέρα,
> κοίτα αυτό για οικονομικό
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3218552/Anga-AGE-2208L.html
> 
> αλλά και αυτό όπου είναι ποιοτικότερο
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3731494/Hikv...208HVI-SV.html
> 
> τι βοήθεια θες?



 ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, απλά η απορία μου είναι..... καθώς ψάχνω.. βρίσκω καταγραφικά από 50 euro μέχρι 1500 euro.
δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να προσέξω. και επίσης... σε σχέση με αυτό εδώ
http://www.plaisio.gr/periferiaka-ot...0-VG-H8808.htm
και με αυτό που μου έστειλες για ποιο λόγο υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά? θεωρείς πως του πλαισιου είναι καλύτερο. απλα βλέπω πως στο πλαίδιο έχει ανάλυση
d1 αν και δεν γράφει, θεωρώ πως η ανάλυση αυτή θα είναι και στα 8 κανάλια.

----------


## xsterg

γιατι πατε στα σκουπιδια τα τουρμπο χ?

----------


## ospithas

ρε παιδιά.,,, ας γίνω ποιο συγκεκριμένος.. ... εάν έχω καταλάβει καλά η καλύτερη ανάλυση που μπορει να έχει ένα καταγραφικό είναι το d1 ??
τι έχετε να πείτε για το μοντέλο αυτό?
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=7950
από ότι βλέπω δεν είναι d1,
γιατί όμως αυτό το μοντέλο
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...ducts_id=23654
είναι τόσο φθηνότερο? και έχει μόνο σε μία έξοδο d1 .  έχω χάσει τη μπάλα...δεν μπορώ να βρώ κάποιο καταγραφικό που να έχει και στις 8 καμερες d1 ανάλυση. δεν ξέρω καν εάν
είναι απαραίτητο να βρώ κάτι τέτοιο.. τελος παντων....
παρακάλω κάποιον ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο να μου πέι κάποιος ποιο έχει καλύτερη ανάλυση.
και εάν μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος στα μοντέλα αυτά
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=7950
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=8301
αναμεσα σε αυτά τα 2 ποια ακριβώς είναι η διαφορα τους?

----------


## nestoras

> ρε παιδιά.,,, ας γίνω ποιο συγκεκριμένος.. ... εάν έχω καταλάβει καλά η καλύτερη ανάλυση που μπορει να έχει ένα καταγραφικό είναι το d1 ??
> τι έχετε να πείτε για το μοντέλο αυτό?
> http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=7950
> από ότι βλέπω δεν είναι d1,
> γιατί όμως αυτό το μοντέλο
> http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...ducts_id=23654
> είναι τόσο φθηνότερο? και έχει μόνο σε μία έξοδο d1 .  έχω χάσει τη μπάλα...δεν μπορώ να βρώ κάποιο καταγραφικό που να έχει και στις 8 καμερες d1 ανάλυση. δεν ξέρω καν εάν
> είναι απαραίτητο να βρώ κάτι τέτοιο.. τελος παντων....
> παρακάλω κάποιον ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο να μου πέι κάποιος ποιο έχει καλύτερη ανάλυση.
> ...







> *Maximum Recording Rate (CIF)*
> *: * 
> *352x240 pixels with 240 IPS / 352x288 pixels with 200 IPS* 
> 
> *Maximum Recording Rate (Frame)*
> *: * 
> *704x480 pixels with 60 IPS / 704x576 pixels with 50 IPS*



Όλο το πρόβλημα είναι στον μέγιστο αριθμό frames που μπορεί να καταγράφει το DVR ταυτόχρονα.
Δηλαδή, σε μικρή ανάλυση (πχ CIF 352x240) τότε μπορεί να γράφει στα 240frames συνολικά, δηλαδή 240/8=*30frames/channel*

Σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση (πχ 4CIF 704x480) τότε μπορεί να γράφει στα 50frames συνολικά, δηλαδή 50/8=*6frames/channel*

Όπως βλέπεις, στη μέγιστη ανάλυση, αυτό το καταγραφικό θα γράφει με πολύ λίγα frames γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον θα βλέπεις σπασμωδικές κινήσεις  πχ σε κάποιον που περπατάει ή ακόμη χειρότερα σε ένα αυτοκίνητο που τρέχει.

Η ανάλυση D1 (720x576) είναι ελαφρώς υψηλότερη από την 4CIF (704x576) και ουσιαστικά δεν έχουν τρομερή διαφορά οπότε μπορείς να προσανατολιστείς και σε κάποια καταγραφικό που να υποστηρίζει 4CIF με full frame εγγραφή.

Για παράδειγμα, δες αυτό εδώ.

Όπως βλέπεις η τιμές ξεφεύγουν για ποιο καλά καταγραφικά. Εσύ θα πρέπει να αποφασίσεις τι ανάγκες έχεις για να καταλήξεις στο μηχάνημα που θα πάρεις. Μπορείς για παράδειγμα κάποιες κάμερες που θα βλέπουν πολύ κίνηση να τις ρυθμίσεις με υψηλότερα frames και κάποιες άλλες με χαμηλότερα. Τα συνολικά frames σε κάθε ανάλυση αναφέρονται από τον κατασκευαστή. Οπότε, ψάχνεις και καταλήγεις!

----------


## ospithas

> Όλο το πρόβλημα είναι στον μέγιστο αριθμό frames που μπορεί να καταγράφει το DVR ταυτόχρονα.
> Δηλαδή, σε μικρή ανάλυση (πχ CIF 352x240) τότε μπορεί να γράφει στα 240frames συνολικά, δηλαδή 240/8=*30frames/channel*
> 
> Σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση (πχ 4CIF 704x480) τότε μπορεί να γράφει στα 50frames συνολικά, δηλαδή 50/8=*6frames/channel*
> 
> Όπως βλέπεις, στη μέγιστη ανάλυση, αυτό το καταγραφικό θα γράφει με πολύ λίγα frames γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον θα βλέπεις σπασμωδικές κινήσεις  πχ σε κάποιον που περπατάει ή ακόμη χειρότερα σε ένα αυτοκίνητο που τρέχει.
> 
> Η ανάλυση D1 (720x576) είναι ελαφρώς υψηλότερη από την 4CIF (704x576) και ουσιαστικά δεν έχουν τρομερή διαφορά οπότε μπορείς να προσανατολιστείς και σε κάποια καταγραφικό που να υποστηρίζει 4CIF με full frame εγγραφή.
> 
> ...




ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. άρα για να βγάλω μια άκρη...
ανάμεσα σε αυτά ... ποιο μοθ προτινείς?
http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...d=7208HWI-SH-A
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=7950
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=8301

και μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις ποαι είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα στα τελευταία 2 μοντέλα?
το avtech (εαν δεν κάνω λάθος) έχει αυτο που ονομάζει eagle eye, me to οποιο δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχεισ static ip η να ρυθμίσεις λογαριασμουσ στο dydns, για να εχεισ παρακολολυθησει μεσο δικτυο, και επισης εχεισ αυτο
που ονομαζουν pentaplex, το hikvision δεν το εχει, εχεις μήπως καλύτερη ανάλυση? και βασικά τα 2 τελευτεαια μοντελα που αναφερω ποιο πανω ths avtech τη διαφορα εχουν?

----------


## nestoras

Γενικά προτιμώ της HIKVISION από της AVTECH ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι προτιμάνε της AVTECH... Είναι ίσως και θέμα γούστου. Απλά να σου εξηγήσω τι είναι το pentaplex:
1) Τοπική εγγραφή
2) Τοπική παρακαλούθηση (live)
3) Τοπική αναπαραγωγή
4) Απομακρυσμένη παρακολούθηση (live)
5) Απομακρυσμένη αναπαραγωγή

Όταν τα 5 παραπάνω μπορούν να γίνουν ταυτόχρονα τότε το dvr χαρακτηρίζεται ως "πενταπλέξ". Κάποια άλλα χαρακτηρίζονται ως "triplex"... Αν δεν είσαι τράπεζα δε νομίζω να χρειαστεί να κάνεις αυτά τα πέντε ταυτόχρονα.

Πρόσεξε τις διαφορές στα καταγραφικά της hikvision και της avtech σύμφωνα με αυτά που έγραψα στο προηγούμενο post.

 1) 



> Recording *WD1 / 4CIF* / 2CIF @ *25 fps real time*, max rec 960*576



2) 



> 352x288 pixels with 200 IPS
> *704x576 pixels with 50 IPS*



3) 



> 352x288 pixels with 200 IPS <PAL>



Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το hikvision υπερτερεί σε σχέση με τα άλλα. Το τρίτο έχει σχεδόν τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με το δεύτερο. Στο δεύτερο τα 50 frames που αναφέρει είναι συνολικά και για τις 8 κάμερες! Αν σου πρότεινα κάποιο θα ήταν το hikvision σε σχέση με τα άλλα δύο.

----------


## Sted

Ερώτηση: σε τι ανάλυση/ρυθμό είναι η μετάδοση στο δίκτυο; Δηλαδή αν παρακολουθώ δικτυακά θα βλέπω πάλι με ανάλυση wd1/cif με 200fps συνολικά κλπ όπως δηλαδή των προδιαγραφών εγγραφής στον δίσκο;

----------


## nestoras

> Ερώτηση: σε τι ανάλυση/ρυθμό είναι η μετάδοση στο δίκτυο; Δηλαδή αν παρακολουθώ δικτυακά θα βλέπω πάλι με ανάλυση wd1/cif με 200fps συνολικά κλπ όπως δηλαδή των προδιαγραφών εγγραφής στον δίσκο;



Την ποιότητα μέσω δικτύου τη ρυθμίζεις εσύ και υπάρχει ένα όριο για τα καταγραφικά H.264 περίπου στα 2mbit/sec ανά κάμερα. Σε αυτή την καλύτερη ποιότητα βλέπεις σχεδόν όπως θα έβλεπες και αν ήσουν τοπικά με ανάλυση d1 ή 4CIF. Το κακό βέβαια είναι ότι για να παρακολουθήσεις μέσω internet πχ 4 κάμερες στην ανώτερη ποιότητα τότε θα έπρεπε (στην περίπτωση που όλες οι κάμερες πιάνουν κίνηση και δε θες να χάσεις ούτε ένα καρέ) να έχεις μία γραμμή με upload τουλάχιστον 4-5mbit/sec. Τέτοιο upload δεν υποστηρίζουν οι απλές dsl οπότε αναγκαστικά γίνεται συμβιβασμός μεταξύ ποιότητας και ταχύτητας μετάδοσης.

Στις ρυθμίσεις των καταγραφικών όταν πρόκειται για αποστολή μέσω διαδικτύου τότε ρυθμίζεις ανά κάμερα (σε κάποια όλες μαζί) τα bit/sec που θα στέλενει ή τα frames (σε πιο παλιά μοντέλα). Αυτό που έχουν κάνει επίσης τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι ότι βάζουν κι ένα δεύτερο stream χαμηλής ανάλυσης/ποιότητας για παρακολούθηση από κινητά τα οποία εκ των πραγμάτων έχουν μικρές οθόνες και δε χρειάζονται μεγάλη ανάλυση.

Ουσιαστικά η αρχική ερώτηση σου δε μπορεί να απαντηθεί με ακρίβεια εξαιτίας του τρόπου λειτουργίας του H.264. Χοντρικά, το H.264 στέλνει κάποια frames αναφοράς και μετά αντί για το επόμενο frame θα στείλει μόνο τις μεταβολές σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο. Μετά από κάποια frames θα χρησιμοποιηθεί άλλο frame αναφοράς. Αυτό είναι πολύ καλό όταν δεν έχουμε πολύ κίνηση. Με ελάχιστο bandwidth μπορούμε να παρακολουθούμε πολλές κάμερες (πχ φωτοβολταϊκά). Από την άλλη όταν υπάρχει πολύ κίνηση και γρήγορη τότε μπορεί να μην έχουμε τέλεια αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## Sted

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες... Πως μπορούμε να ξεχωρίζουμε τα καταγραφικά έχουν τέτοιο δευτερεύον stream; Γιατί όντως θέλω να παρακολουθώ μέσω LAN (δεν θα έχω καν το καταγραφικό κοντά μου) και παράλληλα να ρίχνω και καμία ματιά με το κινητό.

Π.χ. αυτά τα ακριβά τα Hikvision που προτάθηκαν στα posts, όπως αυτό που *βλέπω* οτι με καλύπτει, υποστηρίζουν τέτοια δουλειά;

Εναλλακτικά ας πούμε *αυτό*, που λέει οτι γράφει σε 16 κανάλια D1 @ 400 FPS, θα έχει αυτά τα διπλά streams;


Ουσιαστικά θέλω εγγραφή σε καλή ποιότητα (αχρείαστη να είναι), παρακολούθηση μέσω LAN σε επίσης καλή ποιότητα και παρακολούθηση σε κινητό με ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις...

----------


## nestoras

> Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες... Πως μπορούμε να ξεχωρίζουμε τα καταγραφικά έχουν τέτοιο δευτερεύον stream; Γιατί όντως θέλω να παρακολουθώ μέσω LAN (δεν θα έχω καν το καταγραφικό κοντά μου) και παράλληλα να ρίχνω και καμία ματιά με το κινητό.
> 
> Π.χ. αυτά τα ακριβά τα Hikvision που προτάθηκαν στα posts, όπως αυτό που *βλέπω* οτι με καλύπτει, υποστηρίζουν τέτοια δουλειά;
> 
> Εναλλακτικά ας πούμε *αυτό*, που λέει οτι γράφει σε 16 κανάλια D1 @ 400 FPS, θα έχει αυτά τα διπλά streams;
> 
> 
> Ουσιαστικά θέλω εγγραφή σε καλή ποιότητα (αχρείαστη να είναι), παρακολούθηση μέσω LAN σε επίσης καλή ποιότητα και παρακολούθηση σε κινητό με ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις...



Όλα τα μοντέλα (HVI, HFI, HWI) της HIKVISION έχουν δευτερεύον stream. 




> -*Dual Stream* 
> - *Mobile, Android & iPhone Software*



Μπορείς να ψάξεις και για φθηνό πιο φθηνό μοντέλο της HVI σειράς.

Για το μοντέλο της ANGA δε γνωρίζω να σου απαντήσω θα πρέπει να το δεις στο manual του κατασκευαστή.

----------

Sted (13-03-14)

----------

